# Another idiot who can't be bothered



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

There is a girl down my road who has a chi mix. He is a little boy and he is 1 and a half. Walking the girls tonight she came over and asked how I coap with the girls barking. She brought him so she could dress him up but he doesn't like it and rips all the stuff she has brought him. She also lives in a flat and she said she can't train him. She said that she wants him gone. Basically because he don't fit her perfect thoughts of what it would be like. I said I would have him but because he hasn't been done it worries me. There is also a little old ladie who loves my girls but could never afford one as she Is on her own I will give the old ladie the girls number as sue the old lady will love him. 
Some people really make me angry


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

That just pisses me right off


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you mean he isnt fixed? Get him fixed, then keep him! Neutered boys make great pets


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

If I had a penny for every time I came across one of these idiots...:nmad2:
Poor dog.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I dislike these people, at first it something new, cute, but then the newness where off and they don't want to be bothered. What Ever!!!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

If I couldn't cope with barking then LeStat would have 'gone the journey' 2 days after he got here!

Mind you it does your head in at times, usually when you're trying to have a lie in and he's stood on your shoulder right by your ears yapping his head off.....lol

He's curretly laid on his 'canine mattress' looking like butter wouldn't melt!

I hope you find a good home for the little fella. I'd take him anyway and rehome him from your house that way at least he'll go to someone sensible and not just the first person she can palm him off on!


----------



## Squirrelflight (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds like she wanted an accessory and is dissapointed she got a pet!! Duh! 

My boys are my sweetest most snuggly chis btw. I hope you can find or provide him a good home.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Just offer to take the little guy off her hands and either fix him or re-home him, depending on he fits into your home. But its true, he'll probably be better off if you re-home him rather than trusting her to do it.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

That's how I wound up with Cricket. When I told the neighbor I'd take she was enthused about it. Cricket's bones were showing, she had some healed broken ribs and she was infested with fleas. It makes me mad that people don't or won't check an animals personality before bringing them home with them. Its so sad for the poor animals.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm so glad Cricket found you though, and that you made her life better.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

She is truly a blessing for us. I love her so much since the day I brought her home. We got her nails clipped and got her flea stuff, and feed her all the time. Its like my life has gotten better just in the week I've had her. I feel bad for that little boy chi. He needs a good home and someone to take care of him also.


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

This is very common in UK. In 2009 285 toy dogs were handed in to the Dog Trust’s 17 rehoming centres; last year, 409 were given up. The vast majority of the animals were less than two years old. People buy them to dress them up, put them in handbags then get bored with them.

Such a shame for these wee dogs :-(


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

still no update every time i see the girl she says he has to go but every time i try to get things moving she doesnt want to ???????
im not going to push her but i really think he will be happy with me or the lady


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Definitely keep us posted. I sure would like to hear how it all turns out.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

This is the very reason shelters become full.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So sad


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

sounds like she's selfish still she's been given an out and wont do whats best for him? selfish selfish selfish!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

sue (the old ladie) now has him. yayayayayaayayayyaaayyyyaaaayyy
she loves him so much and has re named him as he never answered to his original name. 
hes name is now johnny !!!!!!!!
they are just a match made in heaven 
they are always outside the front even doe she has a garden lol.
and the girls love him. i am helping her pay to get him fixed as she is a pensioner so he will get fixed in the new year. her son is insuring him for her.
she is sooooo happy now and johnny seems like a different dog he has put on weight and is just the most amazing little boy ever !!!!!
im so happy i will post some pics soon !!!!!
what a amazing ending to this took a wile but there is a lil lady out there who is on top of the world and a little chi with such a loving mummy


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

What a wonderful ending can't wait to see the piccies


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

carrieandcricket said:


> That's how I wound up with Cricket. When I told the neighbor I'd take she was enthused about it. Cricket's bones were showing, she had some healed broken ribs and she was infested with fleas. It makes me mad that people don't or won't check an animals personality before bringing them home with them. Its so sad for the poor animals.


Broken bones? People do suck. It's as if half of us are trying to help out dogs and the other half do all that they can to be awful to dogs. I'm so glad you got Cricket. She's very adorable.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

sammyp said:


> sue (the old ladie) now has him. yayayayayaayayayyaaayyyyaaaayyy
> she loves him so much and has re named him as he never answered to his original name.
> hes name is now johnny !!!!!!!!
> they are just a match made in heaven
> ...


That's such a great story ending. I'm glad that you have helped out the old lady and Johnny. It's great that he'll get insurance too. We have Venus insured, and it came in handy when she very suddenly became ill by accidentally inhaling some vomit into her lungs. She was rushed to the vet's, and she was sent to the emergency clinic for overnight monitoring because the vet's office closes in the evening. That was so expensive, but it was not bad with insurance.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

qtchi said:


> Broken bones? People do suck. It's as if half of us are trying to help out dogs and the other half do all that they can to be awful to dogs. I'm so glad you got Cricket. She's very adorable.


Thank you very much. I love her so much. I'm glad Johnny got a new home. I bet he feels much loved now.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

missy_r said:


> Neutered boys make great pets


I second this.  Glad the story had a happy ending!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am very glad that the story had a happy ending!
I have always said that there should be classes that people have to take before becoming parents and before taking pets into their homes. 
Both parents and pet owns is a life long commitment and neither one should be taken lightly. Pets depend on us for all of their needs and should never be considered a fashion accessory.
I love buying Jaxx new clothes but I care more about if he is loved, taken care of and that he is healthy before I care what the clothes that I put on him looks like. 
I am very glad that the elderly lady was able to get the dog. It sounds like she needed the company and the chi will make a great companion for her!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I am very glad that the story had a happy ending!
> I have always said that there should be classes that people have to take before becoming parents and before taking pets into their homes.
> Both parents and pet owns is a life long commitment and neither one should be taken lightly. Pets depend on us for all of their needs and should never be considered a fashion accessory.
> I love buying Jaxx new clothes but I care more about if he is loved, taken care of and that he is healthy before I care what the clothes that I put on him looks like.
> I am very glad that the elderly lady was able to get the dog. It sounds like she needed the company and the chi will make a great companion for her!


I completely agree with that. I couldn't care less is Cricket hated her sweater. As long as she is healthy and happy.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Its great to hear good news! I have seen that awful heart wrenching ASPCA (if that's wrong forgive me) commercial I swear a dozen times today sometimes its just too much! This story is a good reminder that happy endings happen every day too.


----------

